# Stonehaven bulk update



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Some how I got the screen showing esoterica stonehaven with bulk pricing/20 units at $6.70 each. But unable to get it to ship to me?? I called them and he said they have it. I am not very comfortable on phone so I get too nervous. Out of California.
Phone: 858-292-1772
I did not order any because I am not totally sure. Check it out and let us know. Sorry for any and all confusion. Place is called libertytobacco.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL, just called and ordered. They were trying to close and 2 other people called while he was on the phone with me! Poor Cedric's goin' nuts. He said, "I don't understand what the big rush on Stonehaven is."

Got me a bag so I can age some and send some to NPS. Of course, I might just sell it in 1/2oz collectible tins too. :bolt:


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

DAVID!!! You were the bugger on the phone and he wouldn't take my order!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Jivey said:


> DAVID!!! You were the bugger on the phone and he wouldn't take my order!


 LOL, guess I was. He put you off good too didn't he? Call first thing in the morning!


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm happy that you guys were able to get it. I was a bit concerned that I made a mistake. Unfortunately I lost out. But it proves that if you look hard enough, you will find it. I love a challenge!!!
I was also able to find dunhill-nightcap. Not sure if that is of interest to you or not.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, their new site is not fully operational. The shipping interface is screwed up. -Have to call. Their online store has always been real small. -Ordered some of my first tabacco from them back in the day.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

If you can find the random B&M's that are willing to ship you can find stoney. Just takes time a patience.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I should have told him "If that's some guy from Alabama your talking to put him on hold. He has too many samples as it is." ;-)


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I called these guys the day BEFORE they got it in at cupojoes (which is where I got mine). They hadn't gotten the order in yet, but the website (showing a unit of 20) was still up.
is he selling by the ounce?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

User Name said:


> I called these guys the day BEFORE they got it in at cupojoes (which is where I got mine). They hadn't gotten the order in yet, but the website (showing a unit of 20) was still up.
> is he selling by the ounce?


I know he's got 8oz bags. He quoted me by the oz and then did the math for the full bag.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Darnit I really wanted that Stoney! I had bought small resealable tins and was gonna put 3/4 oz samples in than sell on ebay, I was gonna push uniquebriar over the edge!  jk


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

owaindav said:


> I know he's got 8oz bags. He quoted me by the oz and then did the math for the full bag.


sounds pricey, plus I'm in Cali, plus I have some...I'm out.

Although the company I work for is doing a job in SD at the moment. I could drive down there in the morning to "check" on the customer. Hm...

naw. too lazy.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

User Name... The price he quotes is out of state. Expect it to be quite a bit more if you are purchasing in state...


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Jivey said:


> User Name... The price he quotes is out of state. Expect it to be quite a bit more if you are purchasing in state...


yeah I know, I hate buying tobacco at B&Ms because of it. sorry Maryland.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

awe   I guarantee he's going ot be sold out by the time I rise and get a chance to call. Bloody Hell! well maybe I'll get lucky... :tu

thanks for sharing the info! :tu


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I ordered from Liberty a month or so ago only it was Penzance and it was too pricey. Also when I got the 8oz bag it had a hole in it. Just so you know, still Stonehaven would be worth the hassle.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

If someone can help to get me a bag if they manage to get through tomorrow, I'll pay them back.

Thanks!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> If someone can help to get me a bag if they manage to get through tomorrow, I'll pay them back.
> 
> Thanks!


I'll call when they open and if I can get through I'll try and get one for you, Charles.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got off the phone with them, Stonehaven ran out two callers before me. I did get a few ounces of Penzance to try, and they still had a couple 8oz. bags of that. A little spendy but not terrible, 3 ounces shipped for 20 bucks.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

missed stonehaven again...bah
troy


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I didnt try. I have about 2 lbs of the stuff and wanted some of you fella's that hadn't had a chance to snag some to get in on it. Hopefully some of you got yours.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

BAH Humbug! :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I ordered an 8oz. bag of Stoney from them last week after everyone started getting it from other e-tailers. I thought for sure that being so late in ordering it I wouldn't be able to get any. They still had it then. I placed an order and it came in the mail on Monday. I canned it up last night (as I did my 1lb bag of Butternut Burley) but held out a few flakes to hold me over. I also noticed my tin of Jack Knife Plug had started to swell. I was afraid the seal might become compromised so I went ahead and canned it, saving a small little slice to enjoy in the near future. Now I just need some Stokkebye Golden Dansk and some more free time. 

Getting back to Liberty Tobacco, I ordered some Penzance from them back a few weeks ago and the guy reacted rather strangely when I told him I was surprised they had some in stock. I told him about the forum and that he ought to expect a few more calls since it had been posted they had some Penzance in stock.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

bigdaddychester said:


> I ordered an 8oz. bag of Stoney from them last week after everyone started getting it from other e-tailers. I thought for sure that being so late in ordering it I wouldn't be able to get any. They still had it then. I placed an order and it came in the mail on Monday. I canned it up last night (as I did my 1lb bag of Butternut Burley) but held out a few flakes to hold me over. I also noticed my tin of Jack Knife Plug had started to swell. I was afraid the seal might become compromised so I went ahead and canned it, saving a small little slice to enjoy in the near future. Now I just need some Stokkebye Golden Dansk and some more free time.
> 
> Getting back to Liberty Tobacco, I ordered some Penzance from them back a few weeks ago and the guy reacted rather strangely when I told him I was surprised they had some in stock. I told him about the forum and that he ought to expect a few more calls since it had been posted they had some Penzance in stock.


Yes its been posted a while actually.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/282378-penzance-stock-liberty-tobacco.html

Thats when I made my order before all these other arrivals of Penzance to the better known etailers


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

While this topic is still fresh on everyones mind, my 8oz bag had a clear sticker with some numbers printed on it. Does anyone know if these numbers correspond to a manufacture or packaging date?


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

bigdaddychester said:


> While this topic is still fresh on everyones mind, my 8oz bag had a clear sticker with some numbers printed on it. Does anyone know if these numbers correspond to a manufacture or packaging date?


Should be the packaging date ... YYMMDD (year,month,day)


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

bigdaddychester said:


> While this topic is still fresh on everyones mind, my 8oz bag had a clear sticker with some numbers printed on it. Does anyone know if these numbers correspond to a manufacture or packaging date?


Esoterica does not use packaging/birth dates (I've never seen one).


----------

